# Plastikscheibe zwischen Speichen und Zahnkranz



## tobiedpja (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle Schrauber unter euch:

Bei meinem Rad befindet sich am Hinterrad, zwischen den Speichen und dem Zahnkranz eine halbtransparente Plastikscheibe, Durchmesser etwa 18 cm. Hat diese Plastikscheibe eine notwendige Funktion oder kann ich sie weglassen?
http://**********.com/i/images/smilies.gif
Der Grund für meine Frage: die Scheibe schlägt bei den Radumdrehungen immer leicht an die Speichen und verursacht dadurch lästige Geräusche.

Ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht zu blöde. Ich kenne mich mit Fahrradtechnik noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2013)

Raus damit - das ist alte Baumarktradtradition.

Soll angeblich verhindern, dass die Kette dazwischen fällt, aber dafür gibts die Anschlagschraube am Schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeboo (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Die Scheibe soll die Nabe vom Kettenfett schützen.
Ich habe bei meinem MTB keine drauf,ich gehe mal davon aus,das die nicht technisch wichtig ist.
Aber liegt die nicht an den Speichen an und dreht sich mit?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## tobiedpja (10. Februar 2013)

Danke


----------



## garbel (10. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Soll angeblich verhindern, dass die Kette dazwischen fällt, aber dafür gibts die Anschlagschraube am Schaltwerk.



Ich hab jetzt neulich eine Kassette gesehen, wo das größte Ritzel zur Speichenseite hin kleine Nieten hatte (so ähnlich wie das größte Kettenblatt zur Kurbel hin), die wohl das Verkeilen der Kette in den Speichen verhindern sollen.


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Februar 2013)

Das ist eigentlich auch die Funktion der Scheibe. Sie soll verhindern dass die Kette sich zwischen Sepiche und Kassette (Zahnkranz) verkeilt. Wenn das passiert werden die Speichen in den meissten Fällen beschädigt und können reissen.

Sofern die Schaltung richtig eingestellt ist passiert da nix, aber durch einen Sturz oder andersweitige Schläge kann das Schaltauge, also das Aufnahmestück am Rahmen für den Wechsel verbiegen und dann stimmt der Anschlag nicht mehr und die Kette kann beim Schalten dazwischengeraten.

Meisstens merkt man schon beim Anfahren ob die Schaltung stimmt, bevor man in den kleinsten Gang schaltet, aber ob man mit oder ohne Scheibe fahren will, bleibt einem selbst überlassen da sie sonst keinen sinnvollen technischen Zweck erfüllt. Ich fahre ohne und hatte noch nie die Kette dazwischen.


----------



## basti138 (10. Februar 2013)

Die Schutzscheiben sind total cool, sie färben sich in der Sonne nach kurzer Zeit gelblich braun:kotz:
Das erhöht den Diebstahlschutz enorm!

Rausbrechen den Dreck


----------



## Dominik19xx (10. Februar 2013)

Die Scheibe sieht schlecht aus und funktioniert nicht einmal.(Eigenerfahrung mit verstelltem Schaltwerk)
Die Kette passt trotzdem zwischen Speichen und Kassette.
Die Scheibe hat es nicht überlebt sondern ist zerbrochen.

mfg


----------



## maprie (10. Februar 2013)

Meine Scheibe hat schon zwei mal die Kette zu spüren bekommen, trotz Endanschlägen.
Dran lassen!

Edit: Wenn sie natürlich sowieso nichts bringt dann raus oder ersetzen.


----------



## basti138 (10. Februar 2013)

Wie bereits erwähnt, wenn das Schaltauge verbogen ist und die Schaltung rattert nicht nur die Seilspannung einstellen, sondern auch bedenken, dass die Endanschläge auch nicht mehr stimmen.
Man muss dann halt die Ursache beheben und das Schaltauge ausrichten.
Und zum es kann sein, dass eine Kassette mit den Nieten auf der Rückseite die Schutzscheibe berührt und man beides nicht kombinieren kann weils dann schleift.


So ein Mist hat an nem MTB meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren
Nach nem halben Jahr sind die Dinger so dermassen brüchig, dass die Schutzwirkung eh nicht mehr da ist.
Eher was für S Bahn Rosthaufen und da machts auch Sinn.


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Februar 2013)

Aber sicher etwas vorsichtig mit dem Schraubenzieher. Manche Modelle sind doch noch sehr zäh und dann kann man sich sogar das Ritzel oder ne Speiche verbiegen wenn man sich ungeschickt anstellt. 
Dann lieber schnell beim Mech die Kassette runtermachen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn die neu sind, bekommt man die fast nicht zerbrochen


----------



## garbel (10. Februar 2013)

Wie sind die Dinger überhaupt befestigt?


----------



## basti138 (10. Februar 2013)

Gibts verschiedene.

Es sind meistens drei oder vier kleine Nasen, die sich an den Rand der Nabe klammern, kleiner Shimano Lochkreis. Bei 32 Loch vier Nasen, bei 36 Loch drei nasen.
Man stülpt die Scheibe etwas nach aussen, platziert die Scheibe und lässt wieder los. Entweder "Wupp" oder "Krack"

Und dann gibts für Schraubkassetten noch welche ohne Nasen, die man vor der Kassette einfach auf die Nabe legt.


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Februar 2013)

Und dann gibt es noch diverse mit grossen Aussparungen für die Nabe haben, die man auf die Speichen klemmt. 
Die Klammern sind auch das erste das abbricht und dann wird das Ding zu nervigen Taumelscheibe. Die schleift und springt und macht dann nervige Geräusche wie: "Schngschngschng", oder "Krrpngkrrrpgkrrpg".


----------



## matzeboo (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Zum erfolgreichen zerstören nimmt man einen großen Seitenschneider und kneift am Umfang einige male in die Scheibe,dann zerspringt die schon.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MucPaul (11. Februar 2013)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Die Scheibe sieht schlecht aus und funktioniert nicht einmal.(Eigenerfahrung mit verstelltem Schaltwerk)
> Die Kette passt trotzdem zwischen Speichen und Kassette.
> Die Scheibe hat es nicht überlebt sondern ist zerbrochen.
> 
> mfg



Danke für den Tipp. Für das nächste Mal. 
Denn ich habe mich mal über eine halbe Stunden rumgeplagt, ein vergilbte, halbspröde Scheibe mit einem Messer rauszuschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (11. Februar 2013)

Hättste noch nen Monat warten müssen, die war noch nicht reif


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Februar 2013)

Genau, Qualitätschscheiben brauchen immer etwas länger bis sie durchgebacken sind.


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. Februar 2013)

Die Scheibe war ja auch nicht komplett ab, sondern nur am Rand zerbrochen.
Den Rest haben dann Zange und Seitenschneider erledigt.


----------



## fone (11. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Für das nächste Mal.
> Denn ich habe mich mal über eine halbe Stunden rumgeplagt, ein vergilbte, halbspröde Scheibe mit einem Messer rauszuschneiden.



mit dem messer hast du aber auch das naheliegenste werkzeug für das problem rausgesucht . eigentlich wäre nur ein löffel noch besser gewesen


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Februar 2013)

Hehe: You will survive, you need a knife!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2013)

Übrigens sind die meissten genannten Gründe falsch. Die Scheibe soll verhindern, das das Schaltwerk in die Speichen kommt und es blockiert. Mit der Kette hat das garnichts zu tun.


----------



## garbel (11. Februar 2013)

Leichtbauer nehmen dann sowas


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2013)

da kann man auch ne windows-cd nehmen


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Februar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Übrigens sind die meissten genannten Gründe falsch. Die Scheibe soll verhindern, das das Schaltwerk in die Speichen kommt und es blockiert. Mit der Kette hat das garnichts zu tun.



Eigentlich schon, wenn die Kette hinten abspringt wird die sehr schnell zur Speichensäge! 
Gibt ja unterschiedliche Scheiben, die einen erfüllen beide Funktionen und die anderen sozusagen gar keine.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Februar 2013)

Ich würde die Scheibe lassen, wenn sie nicht klemmt oder die Funktion stört. Habe schon oft von der Kette beschädigte Speichen an Laufrädern gesehen. Irgendwie passiert das immer mal wieder.  Mühsam Speichen ersetzen, nur weil die Scheibe uncool ist?  Naja, an meinen Rädern ist auch keine. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (11. Februar 2013)

Immer raus mit dem Baumarktschrott!! und wirklich reif sind die wenn sie leicht grün sind. leicht zerkaut entwickeln sie ein mildes Aroma ähnlich einer 3 Monate alten 20er Chicken Nuggets-Schachtel.


----------



## basti138 (11. Februar 2013)

Die Chicken kannste ein ganzes Jahr liegen lassen, da passiert gar nichts


----------



## tane (12. Februar 2013)

..ich hab sie an 2 rädern...
1. total uncool, true!
2. gaaaanz selten zu was gut, true!
3. wenn die kette doch alle 10000km innen runterfällt (trotz anschlagschraube & geradem schaltauge) retten sie deine speichen! schonmal wer eine in den speichen verkeilte kette gehabt? megagute unterhaltung die rauszuwerken (mit möglichst geringen kollateralschäden...)
4. schaltwerk paßt trotzdem gut in die speichen, da die scheibe ja grad einen größeren durchmesser als ein 36er hat
5. je nach fahrkönnen & trail kann der "uncoolnessfactor" trotzdem durchaus gering bleiben...

(just my 2 cents worth...)


----------



## RuhrRadler (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hab meine Plastescheibe ausm Crossride HR einfach mitm Lötkolben rausgeschnitten.
Einfach wie ein Kuchenstück, dreieckig weggeshmurgelt und den Rest dann abgezogen...war weniger Arbeit, als Werkzeug suchen und Kassette abschrauben.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2013)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Plastescheibe ausm Crossride HR einfach mitm Lötkolben rausgeschnitten.
> Einfach wie ein Kuchenstück, dreieckig weggeshmurgelt und den Rest dann abgezogen...war weniger Arbeit, als Werkzeug suchen und Kassette abschrauben.



aber dafür dann karzinogene Gase freigesetzt, Atomstrom verbraucht und die Klimaerwärmung vorangetrieben - BRAVO!


----------



## basti138 (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn du wüsstest, was du jeden Tag isst


----------



## bastl-axel (16. Februar 2013)

Als Speichenschutz habe ich 6 gekürzte stäbchenförmige Speichenreflektoren an die, der Kassette zugewandten, Speichen montiert. Sieht man kaum und schützt trotzdem gut. Weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Eine Speiche wurde zwar minimal verbogen, aber keine verkratzt.


----------



## Muddybiker (16. Februar 2013)

Die Kette springt rüber, wenn die Kette zu lang geworden ist , verschlissen ist. Am Schaltzug liegt es nicht, denn Schaltzüge kürzen sich nicht. Bester Schutz ist eine Kettenverschleißlehre. Mein Kette wechsle ich spätestens alle 250 Km !


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2013)

250km? hast ne null vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (16. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub da gieng noch so einiges vergessen wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Muddybiker (17. Februar 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 250km? hast ne null vergessen


 ÄähH, jaa, 2500 Km ...


Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich glaub da gieng noch so einiges vergessen wenn du mich fragst.


 Ach ja, ich hab auch den Kettenschloßwechsel vergessen !


----------



## bastl-axel (17. Februar 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich glaub da gieng noch so einiges vergessen wenn du mich fragst.


Was denn noch?


Muddybiker schrieb:


> ÄähH, jaa, 2500 Km ...
> Ach ja, ich hab auch den Kettenschloßwechsel vergessen !


Wie, verstehe ich nicht! Machst du noch einen separaten Kettenschloßwechsel?


----------



## bastl-axel (17. Februar 2013)

He, die Uhrzeit stimmt ja gar nicht. Habe den Beitrag schon gestern Abend geschrieben.


----------



## Muddybiker (17. Februar 2013)

Wie, verstehe ich nicht! Machst du noch einen separaten Kettenschloßwechsel?[/quote]

Ich benutze Kettenschlösser anstatt die Verbindungsnieten.


----------



## bastl-axel (17. Februar 2013)

Ich auch und verstehe es immer noch nicht. Ist doch egal, ob du ein Niet- oder ein Kettenschloß nutzt, gehört doch eines von Beiden immer zum Kettenwechsel. Wie kann man das also vergessen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddybiker (17. Februar 2013)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ich auch und verstehe es immer noch nicht. Ist doch egal, ob du ein Niet- oder ein Kettenschloß nutzt, gehört doch eines von Beiden immer zum Kettenwechsel. Wie kann man das also vergessen??


 
Alta, das ist mal wieder so`n Trottelposting von den anderen Leutz. Brauchst nichts verstehen !


----------



## Wilddieb (17. Februar 2013)

Genau alta, das Verschleissen der Kette hat mit dem Speichenschutz auch gänzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## genanvd (28. Februar 2013)

da kann man auch ne windows-cd nehmen


----------

